# All season tires for S6



## tdb99 (May 5, 2007)

Hello all, I am in the process of buying a slightly used 2007 Audi S6, however it comes with with summer performance tires (265 35/19), and I may want to put all seasons on it, since I am in a northern climate. I'm having a hard time finding anything in this size. Does anyone know of available all season tires for this size? Thks !


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: All season tires for S6 (tdb99)*

I saw your post on AudiWorld, so I apologize for being slow to respond.

_Quote, originally posted by *tdb99* »_Hello all, I am in the process of buying a slightly used 2007 Audi S6, however it comes with with summer performance tires (265 35/19), and I may want to put all seasons on it, since I am in a northern climate. I'm having a hard time finding anything in this size. Does anyone know of available all season tires for this size? Thks !

Congratulations on the new ride! I'd love to see it as I'm thinking about importing one from the US. With our dollar so strong and poor Canadian pricing, I figure I can save $15000 after currency and duty.
Anyways, I'd consider going with a set of 18" in winter performance tires. Calgary, as you know, is rarely very cold for long, so ice tires may be overkill. WP will last longer and have a higher speed rating. I run 16" Dunlop Wintersport's, which would be an eyesore on your ride, but serve me fine. Traction and tracking is very good.
Hartmann has a good selection of wheels and rubber, and if you buy them both, you avoid the duty as they're "assembled" in the US. Tires alone would have duty (Dunlop are made in Germany, I think...)
Post pics of your new ride!


----------



## tdb99 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: All season tires for S6 (GLI_Man)*

Thanks for your reply....I have found a set of blizzaks that are the same size, 19s, so I don't need to downsize necessarily. Basically I wil run summer and winter tires.....I wanted to go all season, but that will cost more $$ as I would have to go to 18s and then would require new rims, (I presume)....Do you think I should get rust undercoating and / or clear 3m bra ?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: All season tires for S6 (tdb99)*

Personally, I think the undercoating is a crock. It's pure margin for the dealer.
The bra is a different issue. I have it on my GLI, but not on the A6. The A6 has noticably better paint and seems less prone to chips but they are there. You're welcome to inspect the Jetta - of course, we'd have to trade cars for a week...








The guard works quite well, but it is visible after time, particularly if you go with more than 5/1000". If you do get it, make sure you cover the headlights. While the lightcovers are very impact resistant, they will pit. Expect to pay about $300-400 if you get the side mirrors, etc. done.
I guess I'm saying you could go either way.








I think 19" winters will work fine. My preference is to have two sets of rims so you're not mounting/balancing tires twice a year, and depending on how anal you are, you may spare yourself some winter curb rash. Your call, of course.
I saw an Atlas Grey S6 tonight turning into Bel-aire; it looked sweet. First one I've seen in town.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: All season tires for S6 (tdb99)*

Here are the Hartmann's I bought:
http://web.mac.com/aaron_smith....html


----------



## tdb99 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: All season tires for S6 (GLI_Man)*

I actually bought the S6 in Scottsdale AZ., with only 5,000 miles, one owner, black on black....just in the process of getting it shipped....will probably save somewhere around $15 k, so definitely worth it, although there are a few hoops to go through, nothing too painful though....biggest problem is I hve been waiting over a week to find a shipper/carrier, the Arizona to Montana route is not that popular (I'll drive it from Sweetgrass, Montana back to Calgary)...so, am still waiting for the car...aarrgghh...Thanks for your input, I'll probably just do a 3m clear bra and thats it.....as for the tires, well....I'm just too cheap to fork over another 4k or more for a new set of rims, so will probably mount and balance twice a year, and do my best to avoid "road rash" - which of course is futile!!....when are you ordering your car, an S6?....


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: All season tires for S6 (tdb99)*

I've found an S6 in Illinois that should fit the bill, except it doesn't have AMI. I figure to save about that same amount, especially with the dollar hovering near 0.92.
If it's not too big of a deal, I'd love to hear more detail on how the preparation, purchase, and shipping went. 
Does your S6 have the Tech package? I presume so, most appear to. The advanced key is great, but I could do without Nav.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: All season tires for S6 (GLI_Man)*

I forgot the important part: could I bother you to email or IM me if you can confirm Audi's stance on honouring your warranty? I'd really appreciate it.


----------

